# Rowed My Biggest Tyee Ever Tonite



## Dave Hadden (Aug 17, 2013)

Six Tyee rowed today and I'm stoked to claim a 45 pounder rowed by me.

This is the second largest Tyee so far and the biggest by 10 pounds that I've rowed.

I'll get some pics up soon.



Yeah baby!!!!!!!!


http://www.tyeeclub.org/2013-catch-record.htm

Take care.


----------



## Dave Hadden (Aug 17, 2013)

Bit better pic.

I'm 6'2" and 205 lbs for comparison.








Take care.


----------



## Wazzu (Aug 17, 2013)

I dont know what you are talking about. Looks like salmon to me.


----------



## H 2 H (Aug 17, 2013)

Tyee means big fish here in PNW

They use to call a 50 lbs salmon a Tyee and I've seen some lodges here call 25 lbs salmon Tyee here in the PNW


----------



## thomasjf (Aug 17, 2013)

Great fish! Wish I was with you.
Now, smoke it and email a slab to me. It's been years since I had smoked Salmon. It's the best.


----------



## Dave Hadden (Aug 17, 2013)

Here a Tyee is a Chinook, Spring or King as you call them, over 30 pounds in weight.

It has been that here since forever.

I'm just home from the AGM of the Tyee Club where I received an award for rowing the most new members into the club last year, the Dr. Richard Murphy Trophy.

Last nite was another new member so if I can get another one or two I could defend my title. :msp_biggrin:

If I can get Aaron from last nite into another good one we'd be in the running for another award too.

Fun time of year for me.

Take care


----------



## Dave Hadden (Aug 18, 2013)

thomasjf said:


> Great fish! Wish I was with you.
> Now, smoke it and email a slab to me. It's been years since I had smoked Salmon. It's the best.



Mine's not done yet but it'll look like this when it is.

Enjoy. 


Take care.


----------



## Dave Hadden (Aug 30, 2013)

Here's the keeper trophy I received and now my name is immortal, engraved on the perpetual trophy kept by the club. 

Pretty fluky that I won this award during my first full season too.

Anyway, I'm stoked. :biggrin:


Take care.


----------



## ch woodchuck (Aug 30, 2013)

Whooo that looks good dave!Cold smoke? I See the lime wedges....
Around here...30 mi. north of SF.Anything over 40 is a slug...or a suitcase..

cheers


----------

